# Electronic Arts: "Es geht nur ums Geld" - Maxis-Mitarbeiter packt aus



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Electronic Arts: "Es geht nur ums Geld" - Maxis-Mitarbeiter packt aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Electronic Arts: "Es geht nur ums Geld" - Maxis-Mitarbeiter packt aus


----------



## copello (6. März 2015)

Ein kleiner Auszug aus Wikipedia:

Origin - 1992 übernommen, 2004 de facto geschlossen
Bullfrog - 1995 übernommen, mittlerweile geschlossen
Westwood - 1998 übernommen, mittlerweile geschlossen
Maxis - 1999 übernommen, Maxis in Emeryville 2015 geschlossen
DreamWorks Interactive - 2000 übernommen, 2013 geschlossen
...
Mythic Entertainment - 2006 übernommen, 2014 geschlossen
Phenomic - 2006 übernommen, 2013 geschlossen
VG Holding Corp.: Besitzer der Studios BioWare und Pandemic - 2007 übernommen, Pandemic mittlerweile geschlossen

R.I.P. und es sollte eine Warnung an alle kleinen Studios sein, die der Meinung sind, man könne aus einer Kooperation mit EA Profit schlagen. Profitieren tut nur einer...


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2015)

copello schrieb:


> Origin - 1992 übernommen, *2004 de facto geschlossen*



wat?

Und was ist bitte das? 
-> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...rigin&sourceid=origin-search-de-pbm-g-brand-e


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2015)

Unterschied Studio - Client. Und das was der Insider da auspackt kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2015)

stimmt, ich wusste nicht dass es da auch ein Entwicklungs-Studio gab.

Zufällig grad diese Liste im Netz entdeckt



> *Maxis*, Entwickler von Die Sims und SimCity, wurde 1997 gekauft und 2015 geschlossen.
> *Mythic*, Entwickler von Dark Age of Camelot, wurde 2006 gekauft und 2014 geschlossen.
> *Bullfrog*, Entwickler von Syndicate und Dungeon Keeper, wurde 1995 gekauft und 2001 geschlossen.
> *Origin*, Entwickler von Ultima und Wing Commander, wurde 1992 gekauft und 2004 geschlossen.
> ...


----------



## Zybba (6. März 2015)

EA ist nur auf Geld aus? Ich bin schockiert! 
Trotzdem mal interessant, sowas von einem Insider zu lesen.

@Matthias Dammes:
Typo:
"Für neue Spiele gebe es bei EA ein sogenanntes Greenlight-Verfahren."


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. März 2015)

Es geht doch immer und überall ums liebe Geld.
Und was der ehemalige Entwickler dort preisgibt, empfinde ich persönlich als recht positives Arbeitsverhältnis.


----------



## BiJay (6. März 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wat?
> 
> Und was ist bitte das?
> -> https://www.origin.com/de-de/store/...rigin&sourceid=origin-search-de-pbm-g-brand-e



Es geht natürlich um das Entwicklerstudio, war z.B. für Ultima und Wing Commander verantwortlich.

/edit: Huch, wo kommen denn die ganzen neuen Posts her.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Matthias Damme:
> Typo:
> "Für neue Spiele gebe es bei EA ein sogenanntes Greenlight-Verfahren."



Danke. 



TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Es geht doch immer und überall ums liebe Geld.
> Und was der ehemalige Entwickler dort preisgibt, empfinde ich persönlich als recht positives Arbeitsverhältnis.



Immerhin einer, der das Gesamtbild seiner Aussage verstanden hat.


----------



## Panth (6. März 2015)

Wenn ein Produkt seine Seele verliert wird es ******. Ich denke jeder kennt dieses Gefühl von z.B. C&C 4, Empire Earth 3, Age of Empires Online ... usw. Es waren alles keine schlecht programmierten Spiele und hätten vielleicht unter einem anderen Namen ihre Daseinsberechtigung, aber wenn du eine Reihe begründest kannst du nicht ihre Kernelemente und die Liebe zum Detail "wegrationalisieren".


----------



## Vordack (6. März 2015)

> In der Vergangenheit habe es einige Probleme bei Electronic Arts gegeben, aber vieles davon habe sich stark gewandelt. So sei es das Ziel des Publishers *Entlassungen so gering wie möglich zu halten* und *Talente zu behalten*. Der Entwickler berichtet auch davon, dass er seit einem Jahrzehnt *nicht mehr an mehreren Wochenenden in Folge arbeiten musste, *wie es bei vielen Studios in der heißen Phase der Entwicklung üblich sei. "EA hat ein *wirklich gutes Paket an Sozialleistungen*, *konkurrenzfähige Bezahlung *und ein starkes Gespür für eine fortschrittliche *öffentliche Verantwortung*. Maxis, im Speziellen die Sims-Seite hat vermutlich den höchsten Grad bei den Gleichberechtigung der Geschlechter in der gesamten Industrie", beschreibt der Entwickler die guten Arbeitsbedingungen bei Electronic Arts.



Ja, EA liesst sich wahrlich wie ein Sündenphul der seine Mitarbeiter schändet und an Geiz nicht zu überbieten ist 

Gerade den ersten Punkt (im Quote das Fette) wünsche ICH mir gerade^^


----------



## kaiser1981 (6. März 2015)

Jeder der mal ein Spiel entwickelt hat, weiss des es immer zu unvorhergesehenen Problemen kommen kann. Viele planen solche Fälle zwar mit ein, aber nicht immer ausreichend(weder Zeit noch Geld). Oftmals bestehen Publisher auf ein Release obwohl das Spiel noch nicht fertig ist(Bugs, fehlender Inhalt oder ganz weggelassene Spielmechaniken).   Dann kommen Titel wie Giothic 3, Sim City 5 u.s.w. auf den Markt und keiner ist glücklich drüber, nur die " Investoren" wenn es sich doch verkauft. EA mag ein gutes System entwickelt haben, aber gerade bei experimentellen Titeln ist dieses System viel zu starr um auf alle möglichen Probleme reagieren zu können.


----------



## Orzhov (6. März 2015)

Ein durchaus sehr interessanter Einblick.


----------



## alu355 (6. März 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, EA liesst sich wahrlich wie ein Sündenphul der seine Mitarbeiter schändet und an Geiz nicht zu überbieten ist
> 
> Gerade den ersten Punkt wünsche ICH mir gerade^^



Du wünscht dir, daß dein Arbeitgeber dich schändet?  
50 Shades of Arbeit!


----------



## Vordack (6. März 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Du wünscht dir, daß dein Arbeitgeber dich schändet?
> 50 Shades of Arbeit!



Hehe, das hab ich schon, täglich  

Danke, habs korrigiert.

edit: Der Blick Deinen Avatars hat perfekt zu der Frage gepasst


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2015)

welche "alten" Studios hat EA eigentlich noch? Ich komm spontan auf 4.

Dice
Visceral
Bioware
Criterion

hinzu kommt noch sowas wie das neue NfS Studio Ghost


----------



## Kwengie (6. März 2015)

Es ist sehr schön, was uns geschrieben wird und das mag ich sehr gerne glauben, aber man sollte immer noch auf seine zahlenden Kunden hören und das produzieren, was sie wollen.

Es bringt nichts, ein eigentlich altes Game, welches eine große Fangemeinde und zahlende Kunden hat, mit einem neuen Gameplay zu versetzen, damit auch die nicht-interessierten Käufer dieses Spiel mal kaufen könnten. Dies ist der falsche Weg und bei diversen Spielen hat man dies auch gesehen, daß diese Traditionsspiele wahrscheinlich absichtlich gegen die Wand gefahren wurden; aus falscher Profitgier.

Auf Battlefield heißt dies übersetzt, daß ich schon froh bin, daß im *Conquest*, dem Ur-Spiel-Modus von Battlefield, noch große Karten mit weit auseinander liegenden neun! Flaggen für 64 Spieler geben würde. Dabei spreche ich das Dreier-Karten-System aus Battlefield 2 an und schwupps, wäre für jeden etwas dabei. Die wirklich großen Karten für die, die das alte langsamere Battlefield-Gameplay bevorzugen und die kleineren (16ner und 32er) für die, die auf schnelle und flotte Action aus sind und anhand dieser Maps könnte man eigentlich die anderen Spielmodi entwickeln.

Und weil EA das nicht macht, obwohl die ganz genau wissen, was wir wollen, liebe ich diese Firma seit 2011 nicht mehr. Es geht nicht um die Neuerungen oder um den DLC-Wahn, sondern es geht einzig alleinig darum, daß man alteingesessene Spiele kaputt macht, weil die Verantwortlichen meinen, diese mit einem neuem Gameplay der breiten Öffentlichkeit verkaufen zu müssen.
SimCity stand schon immer in der Tradition, MegaCitys bauen zu können und das offline.
Warum also den Offline-Modus zum Teufel jagen und uns nur zu ermöglichen, daß wir nur noch kleine Dörfer bauen können?
Der Reiz liegt doch darin, möglichst viele Einwohner zu bekommen und seine Stadt nach seinen Vorstellungen zu gestalten. 
Darum macht mir Cities XXL auch viel Spaß, weil ich meine Phantasie freien Lauf lassen kann.
... bei über 50.000 Einwohner bin ich angelangt und die Karte ist nur halb bebaut.


----------



## Neawoulf (6. März 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> stimmt, ich wusste nicht dass es da auch ein Entwicklungs-Studio gab.
> 
> Zufällig grad diese Liste im Netz entdeckt






> *Maxis*, Entwickler von Die Sims und SimCity, wurde 1997 gekauft und 2015 geschlossen.
> *Mythic*, Entwickler von Dark Age of Camelot, wurde 2006 gekauft und 2014 geschlossen.
> *Bullfrog*, Entwickler von Syndicate und Dungeon Keeper, wurde 1995 gekauft und 2001 geschlossen.
> *Origin*, Entwickler von Ultima und Wing Commander, wurde 1992 gekauft und 2004 geschlossen.
> ...



Und genau diese Geschäftspolitik (Aufkaufen von Herstellern und Marken und das anschließende Schließen/Einstellen) ist der Grund, warum EA für mich in den nächsten Jahren keinen müden Cent sehen wird. Es ist ja schon schlimm genug, dass ab und zu Technikkrücken wie das neue Sim City erschienen sind, aber dass Plattmachen von legendären Entwicklern und Marken nehme ich denen nochmal eine Nummer mehr übel. Mit "Arts" hat das alles rein gar nichts mehr zutun. Es ist ja ok, Geld verdienen zu wollen und seine Geschäftspraktiken darauf auszurichten (macht schließlich jede Firma so und man geht ja schließlich auch für Geld arbeiten), aber bitte mit einem Hauch Respekt vor Marken, Entwicklern und vor allem Kunden/Fans.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

Bei EA habe ich persönlich das Gefühl dass sie keinerlei Qualitätsansprüche haben.
Als ob nur drauf geschaut wird ob man etwas gut verkaufen kann oder nicht.

Wie eine FastFood Kette die so schnell wie möglich & so viel wie möglich verkaufen möchte.

Einfach kein Herzblut für die eigentlichen Spiele & Marken.
Herzblut sehe ich nur wenns um Geschäfte geht. Dlcs, Versprechungen und anderen sozialen Schmarn.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> aber bitte mit einem Hauch Respekt vor Marken, Entwicklern und vor allem Kunden/Fans.



Wenn man unprofitable Unternehmenszweige am Leben erhält, nur wegen eines Namens, verdient man aber kein Geld.
Die Manager von EA sind ihren Investoren und Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet ein profitables Unternehmen zu führen, das Gewinn abwirft.
Da kann man nicht sagen, "Die schreiben zwar dicke rote Zahlen, aber wir lassen die weiter machen, weil sie einen Traditionsnamen haben".
Namen sind am Ende Schall und Rauch, wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Immerhin einer, der das Gesamtbild seiner Aussage verstanden hat.



Wenn das jemand nicht hat, liegt das an der unnötig reißerischen Überschrift


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn man unprofitable Unternehmenszweige am Leben erhält, nur wegen eines Namens, verdient man aber kein Geld.
> Die Manager von EA sind ihren Investoren und Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet ein profitables Unternehmen zu führen, das Gewinn abwirft.
> Da kann man nicht sagen, "Die schreiben zwar dicke rote Zahlen, aber wir lassen die weiter machen, weil sie einen Traditionsnamen haben".
> Namen sind am Ende Schall und Rauch, wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen.


Daran ist aber auch teils EA dran schuld. Always On bei Sim City hat sicher auch viele vergrault. Oder Microtransaktionen, wo nicht wirklich klar ist, auf welchem Mist die gewachsen sind.


----------



## matrixfehler (6. März 2015)

Ich sehe dem dunklen Tag entgegen, an dem EA auch BIOWARE schließen lässt, weil sich ein AddOn oder ein Spiel nicht so gut verkauft wie erwartet.
Dann geh ich dahin und brenne den Laden persönlich nieder...


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn man unprofitable Unternehmenszweige am Leben erhält, nur wegen eines Namens, verdient man aber kein Geld.
> Die Manager von EA sind ihren Investoren und Aktionären gegenüber verpflichtet ein profitables Unternehmen zu führen, das Gewinn abwirft.
> Da kann man nicht sagen, "Die schreiben zwar dicke rote Zahlen, aber wir lassen die weiter machen, weil sie einen Traditionsnamen haben".
> Namen sind am Ende Schall und Rauch, wenn die Zahlen nicht stimmen.



Das ist aber in erster Linie EAs Problem weil sie sich auf dieses Spielchen eingelassen haben.
Ich finde es ein wenig komisch EA quasi zu entlasten weil irgendwelche Investoren und Aktionäre Druck ausüben können.

EA wollte es so und deswegen werden sie auch dafür so stark kritisiert.
Spiele sind etwas emotionales und bewegendes... sonst würden wir sie nicht spielen. Das Problem ist nur dass Emotionen & Co. eben genau für solche Aktionäre etc. keinen Wert haben.

Genau das ist der Grund warum ihre Produkte auf mich so herzlos wirken. Für EA und deren Chefs mag das vll funktionieren, ihre Produkte nur auf reinen Konsum zu kastrieren... Ich erwarte aber viel mehr
Herzschmerz bei einer Entwicklung. Da ich diese große Mühe nicht sehe kaufe ich auch keine Spiele mehr deswegen von ihnen.

Stupides Konsumieren ist das letzte was ich bei meinem Hobby machen werde... aber genau darauf zielen größere Publisher aus.
Generisch, quantitativ und oberflächlich. Trotzdem Vollpreis und noch viel mehr... naja.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2015)

Da wird einem erst recht richtig bewusst wie glücklich man sich heutzutage über die vielen Indie-Studios schätzen kann, welche sich nicht so einfach schlucken und kaputt machen lassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> wo nicht wirklich klar ist, auf welchem Mist die gewachsen sind.



Und genau das ist das Problem bei der ganzen Diskussion.
Jeder behauptet immer, alle Probleme und ungeliebten Features würden permanent nur von EA aufgezwungen, dabei kann das niemand beweisen, weil wir die Interna gar nicht kennen.
Wenn EA permanent immer nur für die falschen Entscheidungen verantwortlich sein soll und die Entwickler in den Studios immer alles richtig machen, fragen ich mich zwei Dinge:
1. Wie konnte EA mit solch einer offensichtlichen Inkompetenz, die ihnen immer unterstellt wird, zur größten Spielefirma der Welt aufsteigen?
2. Wie sind die betroffenen Studios jemals in die Lage gekommen, sich an einem größeren Mitbewerber verkaufen zu müssen, wenn sie doch angeblich immer alles richtig machen.
Darüber sollten einige vielleicht mal nachdenken.

Ich bin beileibe nicht immer mit allen Entscheidungen im Zusammenhang mit EA-Spielen einverstanden, aber besonders bei Design und Gameplay mache ich in erster Linie erst einmal die Entwickler verantwortlich, weil die den Dreck entworfen und entwickelt haben. Solange es keine expliziten Beweise gibt, das Feature XY genau so von EA verlangt wurde, bleibe ich auch dabei.


----------



## TwilightSinger (6. März 2015)

Der Honig ist nicht weit vom Stachel.
Kein  Entwicklerstudio wurde gezwungen mit EA eine Liaison einzugehen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> 1. Wie konnte EA mit solch einer offensichtlichen Inkompetenz, die ihnen immer unterstellt wird, zur größten Spielefirma der Welt aufsteigen?



EA ist ein Parasit. Sie kaufen erfolgrieche Studios auf, melken sie im Akkord leer, bis aus deren Ideen nichts mehr zu holen ist und lassen sie dann fallen. So machen sie schnelles Geld. Um langfristig erfolgreich zu sein, müssen sie natürlich regelmäßig neue Studios aussaugen. Diese Firma schadet unserem Hobby wie keine Zweite.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> müssen sie natürlich regelmäßig neue Studios aussaugen



Nur haben sie die massive Aufkaufpolitik schon vor sechs Jahren aufgegeben ...
Seit dem wurden nur eine Hand voll Mobile-Entwickler gekauft, die auch alle noch existieren.


----------



## Wamboland (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und genau das ist das Problem bei der ganzen Diskussion.
> Jeder behauptet immer, alle Probleme und ungeliebten Features würden permanent nur von EA aufgezwungen, dabei kann das niemand beweisen, weil wir die Interna gar nicht kennen.
> Wenn EA permanent immer nur für die falschen Entscheidungen verantwortlich sein soll und die Entwickler in den Studios immer alles richtig machen, fragen ich mich zwei Dinge:
> 1. Wie konnte EA mit solch einer offensichtlichen Inkompetenz, die ihnen immer unterstellt wird, zur größten Spielefirma der Welt aufsteigen?
> ...



Andererseits hat EA so viele gute Marken im Portfolio und nutzt diese einfach nicht - nur weil sie nicht die gleichen Zahlen wie ein Shooter oder so erreicht. Da finde ich den Ansatz von Ubisoft gut, kleinere Teams kleinere Projekte zu machen. 

Aber bei EA wird das dann einfach nur ein billiges Mobile game, weil man da immer deppen zum melken findet und keine Qualität liefern muss.


----------



## OField (6. März 2015)

"Es geht nur ums Geld"  Ja klar und der Papst ist katholisch, was für ne durchdachte Aussage dieses (Ex?) MItarbeiters [/ironie]


----------



## Fightingfurball (6. März 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, dann hat EA eigentlich nichts mit der Größe der Städte und Online-only zu tun, sondern jemand bei 'erfahrener Mitarbeiter bei Maxis dachte, dass wäre eine tolle Idee. Nur das sie es dann am Ende nicht mehr ändern konnten lag an EA, weil sie (anscheinend wie normal) darauf pochten sich an den Plan zu halten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (6. März 2015)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben, dann hat EA eigentlich nichts mit der Größe der Städte und Online-only zu tun, sondern jemand bei 'erfahrener Mitarbeiter bei Maxis dachte, dass wäre eine tolle Idee. Nur das sie es dann am Ende nicht mehr ändern konnten lag an EA, weil sie (anscheinend wie normal) darauf pochten sich an den Plan zu halten.



Das hast du sehr gut erkannt.


----------



## Tut_Ench (6. März 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> EA ist ein Parasit. Sie kaufen erfolgrieche Studios auf, melken sie im Akkord leer, bis aus deren Ideen nichts mehr zu holen ist und lassen sie dann fallen. So machen sie schnelles Geld. Um langfristig erfolgreich zu sein, müssen sie natürlich regelmäßig neue Studios aussaugen. Diese Firma schadet unserem Hobby wie keine Zweite.



Zu diesem "parasitären" Verhalten gehören aber immer mindestens zwei, diejenigen, die aussaugen und diejenigen, die sich aussaugen lassen. Wenn plötzlich EA mit einem Koffer Bargeld vor der Tür steht, dann haben viele doch schon die Dollarnoten in den Augen, ansonsten würden sie es garnicht zulassen. Jedem Entwickler steht es frei zu gehen und sein eigenes Ding zu machen, genauso wie es jedem Käufer frei steht zu entscheiden, ob er das unterstützt oder nicht. Wenn sich jedes Jahr wieder etliche Spieler auf Fifa X oder Call of Duty y stürzen, ist doch klar, dass EA da weitermacht und genug Kapital bekommt und sich lukrative Studios zu greifen.

Ich bin auch kein großer Fan von EA und denke, dass dieses reine Kapitaldenken viele kleine Studios und vor allem innovative Spiele massakriert hat, aber wir müssen uns damit abfinden, dass sich Videospiele von einem kleinen Randbereich der Unterhaltungsindustrie zu einem Milliardengeschäft entwickelt haben und da sind wir Zocker auch mit dran schuld.


----------



## devilsreject (6. März 2015)

EA an sich ist garnicht das Problem, lediglich die Aktionäre die gewaltige Ausschüttungen erwarten sind die Wurzel allen Übels. Das ist bei jedem Aktienkonzern gleich, es zählt nur was für die Aktinäre übrig bleibt. Menschen und Innovation sucht man vergebens. Lediglich kurz vor Tod eines AG Konzerns wird über die potenzielle Kundschaft gezielt nachgedacht und versucht drauf einzugehen. Bisdahin passiert wenig. Für Spieler ist EA ein absoluter Parasit, für Aktinäre eine gute Gelddruckmaschine, wirtschaftlich also am Geiste der Zeit... Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das bei EA viele Leute beschäftigt sind die mit dem eigen Scheiß nicht zufrieden sind, solange aber Umsatz/Absatzziele erreicht werden ist logischerweise alles Tutti, schließlich zahlt EA die Gehälter. 

Innovation fehlt auch im Hardwarebereich, Konsolen bremsen die Entwicklung extrem. Intel bringt kaum gescheite Updates seiner Hardware und AMD kannste vollkommen vergessen. Ist bei allen anderen Produkten ähnlich ob Software, Waschmaschinen... die Entwicklung greist herum. Gewinnmaximierung und Gewinnausschüttung sind die Zauberwörter, andernfalls würden schon längst fremde Planeten bereisen, aber das ist eben nicht lukrativ für Aktionäre..


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

EA trägt nachwievor die größte Verantwortung weil sie geben am ende des Tages ein grünes Licht für den Release.
Die Herren und Damen hätten gsich genau so denken können dass Always Online und kleinere Städte nicht besonders gut ankommen werden und sie haben 0 komma nix eingegriffen (wenn wirklich Maxis verantwortlich dafür war)

Als Big Boss muss EA hier auch eine gewisse Flexibilität vorweisen können und nicht stur irgendwelchen Richtlinien folgen.

An der Kritik zu EA ändert sich hier meiner Meinung nach gar nix. Sie geloben Besserung jedes Jahr und was man hier so hört ist dass EA anscheinend, aus ihrer Sicht, richtig gehandelt hätten? naja..
Seit wann loben wir bitte schlechte Unternehmenspolitik?

Eine gewisse Norm ist schön und gut aber wenn EA wirklich so verbohrt in ihren Entscheidungen ist dann machen sie sich schuldig für das was auf den Markt kommt, denn es wird 100%ig
viele Gespräche gegeben haben wenn ernste Änderungspläne vorgelegt wurden.

EA ist und bleibt die letzte Instanz bei allen Problemen wenn sie als Publisher dienen (vor allem dort wo sie Geld in Projekte investieren bzw. Partnerschaft betreiben)


----------



## Artes (6. März 2015)

Also ich denke EA schließt durchaus absichtlich alte Marken um die eigene also EA in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Das heißt nicht das sie Sim Ciry absichtlich schlecht gemacht haben damit sie Maxis dicht machen können sondern das sie bei der Frage "was nun" sich eben für "wir brauchen Maxis nicht" entschieden haben. 

Vielleicht ist es dadurch auch einfacher für sie Personal zwischen den einzelenen Studios zu tauschen oder ähnliches. 

Ganz allgemein halte ich EA weder für besonders böse noch besonders toll. Sie setzen eben vorallem auf Umsatzstarke Spiele und Marken und das ist auch nachvollziehbar. Was ich da lese erscheint mir eigentlich recht sinnvoll sie testen Konzepte und versuchen Risiken zu Minimiren. Für die Arbeitnehmer angenehm den genau sowas sicher ihre Jobs. Wer gerne ein Risikoreiches Spiel entwickeln will der muss vermutlich auch bereit sein Risiken selbst zu tragen.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

Artes schrieb:


> Was ich da lese erscheint mir eigentlich recht sinnvoll sie testen Konzepte und versuchen Risiken zu Minimiren. Für die Arbeitnehmer angenehm den genau sowas sicher ihre Jobs. Wer gerne ein Risikoreiches Spiel entwickeln will der muss vermutlich auch bereit sein Risiken selbst zu tragen.



Erzähl das Maxis sie hören dir bestimmt gerne zu 
Falls EA tatsächlich so stur ist und nachträgliche Änderungen nicht mehr akzeptiert dann handeln sie absolut grenzwertig und ohne jeglichen gesunden Überblick.

Genau mit diesem unnötigem Risiko haben sie womöglich Maxis zu fallen gebracht.

Aber naja da soll sich noch einer auskennen... Hätte Hätte Fahrradkette


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

Hm, ob Valve sich kaufen lassen würde ?

Dann hätten sie ja das Monopol auf Spiele wo sie ja schon mit Uplay ne Partnerschaft haben würden

Ich mein jeder ist kaufbar solang der Preis stimmt siehe zum bsp George Lucas ^^


http://whatculture.com/gaming/10-terrible-moments-prove-ea-devil.php


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2015)

Bei Valve sehe ich eine sehr geringe Aufkaufgefahr...... Obwohl..... Bei George Lucas hätte ich das auch nie für möglich gehalten.....


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hm, ob Valve sich kaufen lassen würde ?
> 
> Dann hätten sie ja das Monopol auf Spiele wo sie ja schon mit Uplay ne Partnerschaft haben würden
> 
> Ich mein jeder ist kaufbar solang der Preis stimmt siehe zum bsp George Lucas ^^



Was für Vorteile hätte Valve beim Verkauf ihres Unternehmens?


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2015)

Gabe Nevell hätte zig Milliarden mehr auf dem Konto und keine Verantwortung mehr. Dafür aber auch zukünftig keine weiteren Milliardeneinnahmen.

Welchen Vorteil hatte George Lucas, sein Imperium aufzugeben ?


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gabe Nevell hätte zig Milliarden mehr auf dem Konto und keine Verantwortung mehr. Dafür aber auch zukünftig keine weiteren Milliardeneinnahmen.



Nein. Was hätte Valve für Vorteile und nicht Gabe. Gabe ist bereits Milliardär und Valve ist No.1 in dieser Branche.
Gabe hat schonmal auf diese Frage geantwortet und lieber würde er das Studio schließen als dass ein anderer mit Valve versucht noch mehr Geld zu verdienen.

Bei Valve geht es nicht (nur) um Geld. Das sollte langsam bei vielen angekommen sein und das merkt man vor allem jetzt zur GDC ganz deutlich.

Edit: Von welchem Imperium reden wir denn hier? Star Wars habe ich nicht als Beispiel angeführt.


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2015)

Gesagt wurde vorab viel von vielen Leuten. Auch George Lucas hatte mal gesagt, daß ein Verkauf seiner Firma nie in Frage käme. Was letztendlich dann geschehen ist ist nichts neues. Disney hat mit entsprechend vielen Dollars gewunken und er ist eingebrochen. Und er ist auch schon vorher Milliardär gewesen. Das ist also keine Sicherheit vor einem Aufkauf.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gesagt wurde vorab viel von vielen Leuten. Auch George Lucas hatte mal gesagt, daß ein Verkauf seiner Firma nie in Frage käme. Was letztendlich dann geschehen ist ist nichts neues. Disney hat mit entsprechend vielen Dollars gewunken und er ist eingebrochen. Und er ist auch schon vorher Milliardär gewesen. Das ist also keine Sicherheit vor einem Aufkauf.



Du kannst aber die Filmbranche nicht mit einer Spielebranche vergleichen
Und wenn du mich fragst hat George Lucas alles richtig gemacht und seine Situation erinnert mich sogar sehr an Notch von Mojan / Minecraft.

Die Marke Star Wars wurde immer mehr ausgeschlachtet und spielemäßig waren sie eh mehr tot als lebendig.

Deswegen wundert es mich dass hier so einer wie George Lucas dessen Imperium langsam zu bröckeln anfingt, mit Valve / Gabe verglichen wird
obwohl hier genau das Gegenteil passiert. Valve schreibt aktuell sogar Geschichte und zeigen erneut warum sie für diese Branche unersetzlich sind.

Mal die verschiedenen Branchen wegstreichen: Ich kann beim besten Willen hier keinen Vergleich sehen weil die Ausgangssituation komplett anders ist.
Mit einem interaktivem Medium und dem Hardwaremarkt hat man doch völlig andere Pläne als wie George auf ewig an diesen Film gebunden zu sein.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du kannst aber die Filmbranche nicht mit einer Spielebranche vergleichen



Weil?


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Weil?



Nur mal so angemerkt. Nicht ich muss Argumente dafür finden warum man sie *nicht* miteinander vergleichen kann.
Sondern ich möchte gerne wissen welche Argumente *dafür* sprechen sie zu vergleichen  

Ich habe nicht mit George Lucas angefangen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (6. März 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nur haben sie die massive Aufkaufpolitik schon vor sechs Jahren aufgegeben ...



Kann sein, das ist in etwa die Zeit, seit der ich keine EA-Spiele mehr gekauft habe. Wenn die das noch weitere 6 Jahre durchhalten, ändere ich vielleicht meine Meinung.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sondern ich möchte gerne wissen welche Argumente *dafür* sprechen sie zu vergleichen



Alles klar, das beantwortet meine Frage eigentlich schon ausreichend.


----------



## TwilightSinger (6. März 2015)

devilsreject schrieb:


> EA an sich ist gar nicht das Problem, lediglich die Aktionäre, die gewaltige Ausschüttungen erwarten, sind die Wurzel allen Übels...



Für EA-Aktionäre gibt es keine Dividendenausschüttung.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. März 2015)

Jetzt mal davon abgesehen, dass ich EA immernoch nicht für ein nettes Unternehmen halte (das tue ich aber von keinem Großunternehmen und von den wenigsten kleinen), liest sich die Liste der Schließungen ja wie der "Fluch des Pharao". Meistens höre ich beim EA Gebashe ja "Boa die haben das Studio gekauft und dann geschlossen", was irgendwie klingt wie: Gekauft, 1 Jahr später dicht. Da liegen aber meist 6 bis sogar 16 Jahre dazwischen, was in einer so flukturierenden Branche echt schon lange ist. Seit 6 Jahren also diese aggressive Aufkaufpolitik eh weg, also nun langsam müssten wir denen auch mal wieder ne Chance geben. BTW: wenn natürlich immer nur die gleichen Rezepte und Ideen gekauft werden, dann liegt das mitnichten am Publisher, dass er keine neuen Ideen bringt. Sollte man sich beim nächsten BF-Kauf vielleicht mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Die Idee derart und absolut unflexibel während der Produktionsphase zu sein, halte ich aber dennoch für idiotisch, vorallem, wenn man bereits im Vorfeld harsche Kritik einheimst. Das liest sich dann gerade so als ob der Sesselpuper nur rumhockt und nicht einmal das Fanfeedback anschaut. Und sich dann immer im Nachhinein dafür "einsichtig" zeigen und zu "entschuldigen" bringt doch wirklich auch nichts. Da sollten sie definitiv nachbessern.

Edit: Falls sich jemand wegen des "Fluch des Pharao" Vergleichs wundert. Geht darum, dass tatsächlich alle Graböffner Tut-Anch-Amuns starben... allerdings in teilweise riesen Abständen und auch in teils hohem Alter. Ist zwar nicht ganz das gleiche, aber hey... trotzdem ein schöner Vergleich.


----------



## hawkytonk (6. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Valve sehe ich eine sehr geringe Aufkaufgefahr...... Obwohl..... Bei George Lucas hätte ich das auch nie für möglich gehalten.....



Der Unterschied ist doch, dass George Lucas schon seit Jahren keinen richtigen Bock mehr hatte - auf Filme machen, auf die Firmenleitung. Er hatte einige Zeit vor dem Verkauf angegeben, dass er sich zurückziehen will und filmisch evtl. kleinere Projekte sich sucht. Das er Lucas FIlm gleich verkauft, hätte ich aber auch nicht vermutet. Allerdings dürfte wohl eher Lucas den Verkauf signalisiert haben und nicht Disney den Kauf angeboten. 

Zurück zum Thema:
So einige Entwicklerfirmen hätte man von einem Verkauf abhalten sollen. In etwa: "Entwickler: Ey, willste meine Bude kaufen. --XY: Du willst mir deine Bude nicht verkaufen. Du willst nach Hause gehen und dein Leben überdenken. --Entwickler: Ich will dir meine Bude nicht verkaufen..."


----------



## LOX-TT (6. März 2015)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> So einige Entwicklerfirmen hätte man von einem Verkauf abhalten sollen. In etwa: "Entwickler: Ey, willste meine Bude kaufen. --XY: Du willst mir deine Bude nicht verkaufen. Du willst nach Hause gehen und dein Leben überdenken. --Entwickler: Ich will dir meine Bude nicht verkaufen..."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (6. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Alles klar, das beantwortet meine Frage eigentlich schon ausreichend.



Sie beantwortet deine Frage nicht im geringsten weil dieser Vergleich nicht von mir gekommen ist und ich keine Argumente/Gründe vorlegen muss 
Hier werden 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge zusammengemischt und ich warte immer noch auf eine anständige Begründung zu diesem Vergleich.

Ich habe echt schon vieles gelesen aber Valves Verkaufswarscheinlichkeit mit dem von George Lucas zu vergleichen ist echt... abgefahren.. ja sogar schon traurig


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....


----------



## Triplezer0 (7. März 2015)

Bestes Bild überhaupt, Doomkeeper, hab das schon seit nem jahr auf der festplatte ^^


----------



## USA911 (7. März 2015)

Was EA macht, hat man bei allen Börsennotierten unternehmen. Der Unterschied den ich bei EA nur sehe, ist das sie, möglichst immer den Weg des geringsten wiederstandes innerhalb der Firma gehen und dadurch oft den "Altbestand" der Kunden verkraulen.
BF 4 oder Hadline sind für Neukunden, keine schlechten Spiele, aber für die Altkunden sind das verschlechterungen und keine weiterentwicklungen in den Produkten und das bringt den Zwiespalt.
Man merkt EA absolut an, das es ein Unternehmen ist, was an sich keine Tradition hat und das es ein amerikanisches Unternehmen ist, wo der Gewinn ganz alleine an erster Stelle steht. Bei den alt eingesessenen Unternehmen (zumindest Europäischen), da steht neben dem Gewinn noch die Traditionspflege, weil da der Name auch bei Nichtkunden bekannt ist und dadurch sehr gepflegt wird.


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sie beantwortet deine Frage nicht im geringsten weil dieser Vergleich nicht von mir gekommen ist und ich keine Argumente/Gründe vorlegen muss
> Hier werden 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge zusammengemischt und ich warte immer noch auf eine anständige Begründung zu diesem Vergleich.



Sowohl Film-, als auch Gamingbereich sind Sparten der Unterhaltungsindustrie, in einigen Fällen sind Unternehmen sogar in beiden Zweigen aktiv. 
In beiden Bereichen nimmt ein Unternehmen Kapital in die Hand, um mit einem Entwicklungsteam eine fiktive/reale Geschichte für ein breites Publikum auf verschiedenen Vertriebswegen auf die Leinwand zu bringen.
In beiden Fällen müssen bei Bedarf entsprechende Unterlieferanten, Lizenzen, Synchronstudios, Schauspieler, etc. engagiert werden, um das Projekt zu realisieren.
In beiden Becken gibt es die großen Fische, die durch jährliche Verwurstung der gleichen, umsatzsteigernden Projekte reicher und reicher werden und permanent kleine Studios schlucken, um sie auszuquetschen.
In beiden Bereichen gibt es die kleinen, unabhängigen Filmstudios, von denen man vorher nie was gehört hat, die ein richtig gutes Projekt rausbringen und häufig kurze Zeit später von einem Großen geschluckt werden, um dann in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu verschwinden.
In beiden Bereichen resultieren richtig erfolgreiche Projekte häufig in Marchandising-Artikeln, regelmäßigen Wiederholungen, Neuauflagen und Spin-Offs.
usw...usw...usw...

Mir würde nicht einfallen, warum man sie nicht vergleichen sollte, beide Zweige sind sich mittlerweile so ähnlich. Die Filmindustrie ist stellenweise etwas weiter entwickelt, weil die Videospielbranche noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte (was vor allem an der Technologie lag), als die Filmindustrie schon auf viele Jahrzehnte der Entwicklung zurückblicken konnte.
Die Hauptgemeinsamkeit, die beide Bereiche heutzutage (leider) mit vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens teilen, ist mit möglichst wenig Investition und Risiko ein Maximum an Ertrag zu generieren.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2015)

@Tut_Ench: Danke für die Auflistung, aber ich denke, dass weiß jeder hier, auch Doomkeeper, aber der findet garantiert wieder irgend ein obskures Argument, warum sich das doch nicht vergleichen lässt, z. B., "weil Spiele ja interaktiv sind und Filme rein passiv konsumiert werden."

Völlig egal, dass es mehr Parallelen, als Gegensätze gibt, ein Unterschied reicht ihm schon - weil er den dann als absolutes K.O.-Kriterium anführen wird.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ....


Solange Bioware für EA profitabel ist, wird das nicht passieren. Und profitabel ist Bioware definitiv. Wenn Bioware von EA getötet wird, dann nur, weil sie keinen Profit mehr erzielen. Das hat doch überhaupt nichts mit EA zu tun. Das ist überall so. Was nicht mehr gut ist, wird eben ausgesondert. Mache ich ja mit meiner alten Hardware genauso. Oder mit alter Software. Oder mit meinen alten Turnschuhen. Das macht auch der kleine Chef von nebenan, der einen Mitarbeiter kündigt, weil er seinen Job nicht richtig macht. Im Prinzip alles der selbe Quark.

Und mal ehrlich...welcher Entwickler wurde denn dazu gezwungen, bei EA einzusteigen? Keiner. Zu sowas gehören immer zwei. 


Btw...zu deiner Behauptung, du müsstest keine Argumente dafür bringen, warum man Film- und Spielebranche nicht miteinander vergleichen kann...stimmt so nicht. Selbstverständlich musst du dafür Argumente bringen. Immerhin musst du deine Behauptung auch untermauern und erläutern. Tut_Ench hat durchaus gute Argumente gebracht, warum man beides miteinander vergleichen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. März 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Valve sehe ich eine sehr geringe Aufkaufgefahr...... Obwohl..... Bei George Lucas hätte ich das auch nie für möglich gehalten.....


Lucas war einfach nur geschäftsmüde und hat seine ganze Firma ohne groß darüber nachzudenken vertickt. Gut für ihn, da nochmal einige Milliarden mehr in die George-Börse, schlecht für den Rest weil nun Disney alle Entscheidungen über das Lucas-sche Vermächtnis fallen kann, die der Fanbase nicht unbedingt zusagen müssen.

Der Gabe ist dagegen viel zu clever als dass er seine Gelddruckmaschine unter Wert veräußert. Im Gegenteil, mit den neuen Entwicklungen rund um Steam wächst sein Lebensprojekt nur noch mehr. Er wäre mehr als Banane wenn er sowas in fremde Hände geben würde.


----------



## Tut_Ench (7. März 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @Tut_Ench: Danke für die Auflistung, aber ich denke, dass weiß jeder hier, auch Doomkeeper, aber der findet garantiert wieder irgend ein obskures Argument, warum sich das doch nicht vergleichen lässt, z. B., "weil Spiele ja interaktiv sind und Filme rein passiv konsumiert werden."
> Völlig egal, dass es mehr Parallelen, als Gegensätze gibt, ein Unterschied reicht ihm schon - weil er den dann als absolutes K.O.-Kriterium anführen wird.



Ja, das sind ja jetzt auch keine ultrageheimen oder neuen Erkenntnisse, die ich da aufgelistet hab, ich hab mir die Zeit auch eigentlich nur genommen, um zu sehen, was nun kommt. 
Das Interaktionsargument ist doch vom Tisch, denn es gibt ja durchaus interaktive Filme und Serien (ist zwar nicht der gleiche Grad an Interaktion, aber immerhin  )


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Was EA macht, hat man bei allen Börsennotierten unternehmen. Der Unterschied den ich bei EA nur sehe, ist das sie, möglichst immer den Weg des geringsten wiederstandes innerhalb der Firma gehen und dadurch oft den "Altbestand" der Kunden verkraulen.
> BF 4 oder Hadline sind für Neukunden, keine schlechten Spiele, aber für die Altkunden sind das verschlechterungen und keine weiterentwicklungen in den Produkten und das bringt den Zwiespalt.
> Man merkt EA absolut an, das es ein Unternehmen ist, was an sich keine Tradition hat und das es ein amerikanisches Unternehmen ist, wo der Gewinn ganz alleine an erster Stelle steht. Bei den alt eingesessenen Unternehmen (zumindest Europäischen), da steht neben dem Gewinn noch die Traditionspflege, weil da der Name auch bei Nichtkunden bekannt ist und dadurch sehr gepflegt wird.



eigentlich sehr schön geschrieben und was bringt es einem börsenorientiertem Unternehmen, wenn dieses gegen seine Kunden arbeitet?
Was ist EA eigentlich ohne uns, da wir die Brötchengeber sind und nicht irgendwelche Aktionäre?
Außerdem hast Du noch BF3 in Deiner Liste vergessen... 

Mit Dragon Age II hat sich Bioware keinen Gefallen getan, weil mitunter eine ganz andere Community angesprochen worden ist und ich dachte, daß EA aus dieser Misere gelernt hat. Mitnichten. In BFHL sind gleich vier Spiele vertreten. Mich wundert nur, daß von GTA nicht mehr gesprochen wird, obwohl diese Comminity ins Auge der EAschen Begierde gerückt ist.
So ein Mischmasch geht nie gut!

Warum sind CoD und anderer Spiele erfolgreicher als die Titel, die EA so herausbringt?
... weil EA die Identität seiner Spiele beraubt, da diese sich an den erfolgreicheren orientieren müssen.
Darum ist CimCity auch so ausgefallen, wie es ausgefallen ist, weil ein größeres Publikum angesprochen werden sollte.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2015)

Kwengie schrieb:


> eigentlich sehr schön geschrieben und was bringt es einem börsenorientiertem Unternehmen, wenn dieses gegen seine Kunden arbeitet?
> Was ist EA eigentlich ohne uns, da wir die Brötchengeber sind und nicht irgendwelche Aktionäre?
> Außerdem hast Du noch BF3 in Deiner Liste vergessen...
> 
> ...



Du beantwortest Deine Frage ja selber 

Wenn EA mit den "alten" Spielern nichtgenug Geld verdienen kann, dann wendet man sich einer grösseren Spielerschicht zu.
Wenn DU nicht zufrieden bist und ein Spiel nicht kaufst, dafür vier andere Spieler dazugewonnen werden, dann geht die Rechnung für einen Konzern auf.
So einfach ist die Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2015)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Sowohl Film-, als auch Gamingbereich sind Sparten der Unterhaltungsindustrie, in einigen Fällen sind Unternehmen sogar in beiden Zweigen aktiv.


Unterhaltungsindustrie ist der Oberbegriff  und somit kein Argument dafür dass man beide Branchen mit unterschiedlichen Ausgangssituationen auf einen Nenner bringen kann.



> In beiden Bereichen nimmt ein Unternehmen Kapital in die Hand, um mit einem Entwicklungsteam eine fiktive/reale Geschichte für ein breites Publikum auf verschiedenen Vertriebswegen auf die Leinwand zu bringen.


George Lucas Schwerpunkt ist aber lediglich die Marke Star Wars. Valve / Gabe ist auf dem PC sowohl im Software als auch im Hardware Geschäft tätig bzw. führendes Unternehmen nach dem sich viele Entwickler richten.



> In beiden Fällen müssen bei Bedarf entsprechende Unterlieferanten, Lizenzen, Synchronstudios, Schauspieler, etc. engagiert werden, um das Projekt zu realisieren.


Und dennoch ist die Ausgangslage eine völlig andere. Spiel vs Film.



> In beiden Becken gibt es die großen Fische, die durch jährliche Verwurstung der gleichen, umsatzsteigernden Projekte reicher und reicher werden und permanent kleine Studios schlucken, um sie auszuquetschen.


Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal dieser beider Branchen, sondern eine allgemeines "Problem" aller industriezweige.


> In beiden Bereichen gibt es die kleinen, unabhängigen Filmstudios, von denen man vorher nie was gehört hat, die ein richtig gutes Projekt rausbringen und häufig kurze Zeit später von einem Großen geschluckt werden, um dann in der Bedeutungslosigkeit zu verschwinden.


Wenn du 2 mal den gleichen Satz schreibst wirds dadurch nicht dramatischer 


> In beiden Bereichen resultieren richtig erfolgreiche Projekte häufig in Marchandising-Artikeln, regelmäßigen Wiederholungen, Neuauflagen und Spin-Offs.
> usw...usw...usw...


nenn doch ein paar Beispiele... wenn ich lese "usw usw usw" ist das nur heiße Luft für mich, sorry.
Vor allem ergibt das keinen Sinn wenn "nicht erfolgreiche Spiele" in regelmäßige Wiederholungen, Neuauflagen & Co resultieren. Genau das Gegenteil ist doch der Fall.
Erfolgreiche Marken werden gemolken bis zum geht nicht mehr..

Irgendwie macht dieser Punkt keinen Sinn.



> Mir würde nicht einfallen, warum man sie nicht vergleichen sollte, beide Zweige sind sich mittlerweile so ähnlich. Die Filmindustrie ist stellenweise etwas weiter entwickelt, weil die Videospielbranche noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte (was vor allem an der Technologie lag), als die Filmindustrie schon auf viele Jahrzehnte der Entwicklung zurückblicken konnte.
> Die Hauptgemeinsamkeit, die beide Bereiche heutzutage (leider) mit vielen anderen Bereichen des Lebens teilen, ist mit möglichst wenig Investition und Risiko ein Maximum an Ertrag zu generieren.



Dennoch kannst du eine Filmindustrie nicht mit der heutigen Spielebranche vergleichen. Primär gings hier vor allem um das Beispiel George Lucas vs GabeN.
Wenn man hier jemanden als Beispiel nennen möchte dann wäre *Notch (minecraft)* die perfekte Wahl gewesen.

Er hatte auch ein "Imperium" wusste nicht mehr genau was er damit anstellen sollte. Erfolg ohne Ende. Unglaublich wichtige Marke erschaffen. Er war richtig müde und wollte
sich einfach immer mehr davon distanzieren weil er diesen Erfolg nicht mehr standhalten konnte. Deswegen verkaufte er sein Studio + Minecraft um noch das letzte Kapital daraus zu schlagen.
*DAS* wäre ein Beispiel gewesen welches ich mit George Lucas 100%ig zugestimmt hätte 
Aber mit Valve / Gabe? Quatsch mit 0 Anhaltspunkten.

Lucas Arts / George war einfach nur ein Unternehmen die mal gute Filme und Spiele gemacht haben. Die Zeit ist aber schon lange vorbei und deswegen hat der liebe Herr aufgehört solange er noch konnte.
Natürlich gibt es gewisse Punkte die auf beide Branchen zutreffen aber es gibt dennoch sehr große Unterschiede wenn wir Punkte wie Verantwortung, Konkurrenz, Ideen/Innovationen und Marktsituation beachten.

Das was du aufgezählt hast sind stinknormale Stichpunkte die auf fast alle Unternehmen/Branchen zutreffen und untermauern den Vergleich zwischen George Lucas und GabeN nicht.
Wäre Valve auf dem absteigendem Ast gewesen etc. hätte ich nix gesagt. Da dies nicht der Fall ist lassen sie sich einfach nicht vergleichen, auch wenn beide Branchen in einigen Punkten nicht unähnlich sind.

Die Ausgangssituation ist doch vollkommen anders und nur weil beide Unternehmen große Namen sind (waren) heißt es noch lange nicht dass man das irgendwie ernsthaft vergleichen kann.
Vergleiche ohne Fakten sind doch nix wert und hier gings nunmal primär um den Vergleich dieser beider Unternehmen die unterschiedlicher nicht sein können.


----------



## baiR (7. März 2015)

Ich muss schon sagen, dass dieser Einblick ziemlich interessant ist. Als Spieleentwickler würde ich nach seiner Äußerung wohl mitunter am liebsten für EA arbeiten, als leidenschaftlicher Gamer wohl aber lieber für andere Studios. Nur muss man das realistisch sehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Großteil der Entwicklerstudios (95 % )nicht zum Entscheidungskonzept der Spielerichtung, des Stils und des Gameplays beitragen sondern nur sturr das entwickeln müssen was ihnen aufgetragen wird. Also wenn man nicht gerade einem Indientwicklerstudio angehört. Das ist dann nicht anders als andere Arbeit. 

Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich großer Rockstar Games-Fan bin und die GTA-Spiele und Red Dead Redemption liebe aber dort arbeiten würde ich wohl lieber nicht wenn ich bedenke wie es dort arbeitstechnisch zugehen soll. Es hat sich in der Vergangenheit ja mal ein Mitarbeiter des Unternehmens zu Wort gemeldet, der über die Umstände der Spieleentwicklung dort berichtet hat. 

Ich denke aber, dass EA zu sehr wie ein Dienstleisungsunternehmen denkt. Sie denken, dass sie mit der Verbindung von unterschiedlichen Gameplaykonzepten (die unterschiedliche Geschmäcker ansprechen) Spiele erschaffen können, die alle diese Gamer gemeinsam ansprechen könnten. Dass das nicht funktioniert, hat Dead Space und Capcom mit Resident Evil schon eindrucksvoll gezeigt. Bei Videospielen muss genauso wie bei Filmen und Serien das Gesamtkonzept passen. Da kann man nicht mit Gewalt alles reinquetschen.
Kann sein, dass EA mit dieser Firmenphilosophie erfolgreich ist aber das sorgt in der Spielewelt auch zum Mangel an Innovationen. Deshalb wunderte es mich zum einen, dass EA weiter an Mirrors Edge festhält und zum anderen besorgt mich das da ich denke, dass sie mit dem nächsten Mirrors Egde vielleicht wieder zu viele Spielergruppen gleichzeitig ansprechen wollen könnten. EA sollte sich mal daran machen eine konkurrensfähige Spieleengine zur UE4 zu entwickeln und diese für kleinere Entwicklerstudios anzubieten. In diesem Bereich würde der Dienstleistungsgedanke nämlich gut funktionieren.

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es in der Zukunft immer mehr Engines gibt die viele Dinge wie zahlreiche verschiedene Animationen, Physik usw. ab Werk zur Verfügung stellen (so wie es die UE4 und die Cryengine tun), sodass in Zukunft immer mehr kleinere Enwicklerstudios viel Arbeit bei der Entwicklung größerer Spiele abgenommen werden kann. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Spieleentwicklung mit solchen fortschrittlichen Engines immer günstiger wird. Die Entwicklung solcher Engines wird logischerweise dadurch immer teurer aber dafür entwickeln diese auch Studios wie Crytek oder Epic Games. Das Bezahlmodell der Sourceengine 2 und der UE4 finde ich vorbildlich. So wird das Risiko der Spieleentwicklung kleinerer Studios minimiert und bei Erfolg bekommen die Entwickler von Spiele-Engines einen angemessenen Anteil am Gewinn. Ich denke daher das die Zukunft der Spieleentwicklung solchen Engines gehört.
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass die großen Studios den kostenintensiven Anteil der Spieleentwicklung (Entwicklung der Engine, Physik, Animationen usw.) übernehmen und für kleinere Studios anbieten, so wie das momentan auch im kleineren Ausmaß geschied.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. März 2015)

Gute differenzierte Sicht auf die Dinge baiR. 

Eine starke Engine hat EA mit der Frostbite ja.
Nur konnten sie sich bisher nicht dazu durchringen, diese auch nach extern zu lizenzieren.


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du beantwortest Deine Frage ja selber
> 
> Wenn EA mit den "alten" Spielern nichtgenug Geld verdienen kann, dann wendet man sich einer grösseren Spielerschicht zu.
> Wenn DU nicht zufrieden bist und ein Spiel nicht kaufst, dafür vier andere Spieler dazugewonnen werden, dann geht die Rechnung für einen Konzern auf.
> So einfach ist die Marktwirtschaft.




EA bzw. Dice könnte im Battlefield-Sektior auch die alten Kunden, wie mich etwa, zufrieden stellen, aber das wollen die gar nicht.
Wie ich hier in dieser Communty verlauten haben lassen, bin ich nicht so für die Hektik und Aktion zu haben (denn dann hätte ich mich vor Jahren schon für CoD entschieden) und Dice investiert schon sehr viel Zeit in die neuen Spielmodi, aber den Conquest haben die gehörig versemmelt. Battlefield 2 hatte was Gutes mit seiner DreierKartenwahl zu einer einzigen Map.
Warum werden nicht mehr an die gedacht, die die schnelle Action, mächtig viel BumBum sowie Hektik pur in Spielen nicht haben wollen?
Mit Battlefield bin ich ebenfalls in die Jahre gekommen und warum soll Battlefield nur für die 20Jährigen etwas sein, die noch das Adrenalin brauchen?
Das richtige Leben hält so vieles bereit, da will ich mich eigentlich in Spielen entspannen können.

Die Marktwirtschaft hat aber auch das Gegenteiliges gezeigt und mir fällt auf Anhieb Jowood ein.
Bestes Beispiel ist auch Sacred 3:
Der Publisher/ Entwickler hat frühzeitig mitbekommen, was die Fangemeinde wollte. Trotzdem wurde an diesem Prügler in Minischlauchlevelformat festgehalten und prompt wurde mit diesem Spiel eine Bauchlandung plaziert und der Name ruiniert.
Au, das muß eigentlich weh tun.




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gute differenzierte Sicht auf die Dinge baiR.
> 
> Eine starke Engine hat EA mit der Frostbite ja.
> Nur konnten sie sich bisher nicht dazu durchringen, diese auch nach extern zu lizenzieren.


die wahrscheinlich erst mit Hardline richtig optimiert wurde, wie es scheint.
In der Demo-Wüsten-Map war ich sehr schnell im Spiel, bei Battlefield 4 dauert dies "stundenlang", bis ich dem Match beitreten kann. Aber was nutzt es, wenn das Spiel hui aussieht, aber das Übrige pfui ist?
Die Grafik von Dragon Age: Inquisition haut mich nicht vom Hocker, da sieht diese in Need for Speed: Rivals viel schöner aus.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> ...



EA will nun mal ihre Spiele an den Massenmarkt anpassen bzw. macht Spiele die so viele Kunden wie möglich am Massenmarkt ansprechen sollen.
Sie wollen nicht etwas bieten - sie wollen bedienen. Alle größeren Publisher "bedienen" nur noch und genau deswegen haben wir diesen Einheitsbrei auf dem Markt.
Genau so ists aber auch mit der Musik.

Capcom wollte auch diesen Markt "bedienen" und ist mit Resident Evil schön auf die Schnauze geflogen. Verkaufstechnisch war es vielleicht kein Flop aber
Imageschaden wurde warscheinlich für die ewigkeit angerichtet.

Zum Thema Engine: Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Dieser aktuelle Umschwung der Engines ist wirklich unglaublich erfrischend und mit Epic und Valve gleich mal 2 Big Player mit an Bord 

Auch finde ich Valves Entscheidung Source 2 nur in Verbindung mit Steam zu setzen für sinnvoll. Viele werden hier warscheinlich wieder anfangen zu heulen dass es ein "Zwang" sei aber
nachwievor kann jede andere Platform ebenfalls zusätzlich genutzt werden. Steam ist und bleibt aber Vorraussetzung für die Source 2.

Wo sehe ich die Vorteile? Bestes Beispiel EA und ihr ewiger exklusives Geschäft -> Titanfall.
Eine Source Engine Entwicklung die auf Steam nicht released werden darf weil Origin gepusht werden soll.
Mit Source 2 würde sowas nicht mehr stattfinden und jedes Spiel mit dieser Engine wäre automatisch auf dem größten digitalem PC Markt verfügbar.

Weniger Risiko für Entwickler und man wird automatisch mit dem Workshop konfrontiert 
Ergo: Könnte es auch bedeuten dass ein EA nicht mehr auf die Idee kommt einfach so irgendwelche Marken einzukaufen wenn sie z.b. auf der Source 2 Engine basieren.


----------



## Kwengie (7. März 2015)

Schließlich versuchen die Bäcker ja nicht, mehrere Brötchensorten in eine zu packen, damit eine größere Käuferschicht angesprochen wird.
Und so sehe ich das mit Spielen und es ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (7. März 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zum Thema Engine: Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
> Dieser aktuelle Umschwung der Engines ist wirklich unglaublich erfrischend und mit Epic und Valve gleich mal 2 Big Player mit an Bord



Na, na, na nicht die Unity-Engine vergessen 
Vielleicht noch kein "Big Player" aber auf dem besten Weg dorthin.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VAzTKDslDDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## doomkeeper (7. März 2015)

Genau Unity ich habe gewusst ich habe noch einen dritten vergessen  nur war ich zu faul um nachzuschauen ^^

Momentan erleben wir wirklich eine gute Zusammenarbeit vieler Unternehmen in dieser Branche. Ich weiß nicht wann ich sowas mal beim PC erlebt habe.
Zumal wir hier anmerken müssen dass sämtliche wichtige Soft -und Hardwareentwickler an der kostenlosen API Vulkan zusammenarbeiten.

Das ist ein deutliches Signal der gesamten Branche richtung Microsoft und ihr DirectX.
Selbst Mantle wird von AMD quasi eingestellt weil die meisten Teile bereits in Vulkan integriert werden.

Absolutes Phänomen was da momentan passiert und Linux könnte zur ernsthaften Marktmacht werden.


----------



## CYBERHOUND (7. März 2015)

Naja, so reißerisch die Überschrift sich liest, so gesetzt und vernünftig sind dann die Aussagen des Mitarbeiters.
Bei einer rießigen Firma wie EA läuft es nun mal, aufgrund der ganzen Prozesse die in einander greifen müssen, so.
Das ist eben keine Garagenfirma, die mal eben ein halbes Jahr Aufschub geben kann um bestimmte, im vorhinein geplante Mechaniken zu entfernen oder komplett ab zu ändern.

Je größer die Firma ist, desto weniger Platz ist für spontanes Handeln oder Änderungen. Es muss so gut wie möglich nach Plan laufen. Tut es das nicht, greift die bereits geschaltete Werbung nicht, usw.. Dann läuft ganz schnell alles aus dem Ruder und das über Jahre geplante und geförderte Projekt kostet die Firma jede Menge Geld.


----------



## copello (8. März 2015)

CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist eben keine Garagenfirma, die mal eben ein halbes Jahr Aufschub geben kann um bestimmte, im vorhinein geplante Mechaniken zu entfernen oder komplett ab zu ändern.
> 
> Je größer die Firma ist, desto weniger Platz ist für spontanes Handeln oder Änderungen. Es muss so gut wie möglich nach Plan laufen. Tut es das nicht, greift die bereits geschaltete Werbung nicht, usw.. Dann läuft ganz schnell alles aus dem Ruder und das über Jahre geplante und geförderte Projekt kostet die Firma jede Menge Geld.



Dann werd ich jetzt mal losgehen und das Garagentor von Rockstars dicht machen 
Die gehen mir eh auf den Zeiger *g*


----------



## USA911 (9. März 2015)

CYBERHOUND schrieb:


> Naja, so reißerisch die Überschrift sich liest, so gesetzt und vernünftig sind dann die Aussagen des Mitarbeiters.
> Bei einer rießigen Firma wie EA läuft es nun mal, aufgrund der ganzen Prozesse die in einander greifen müssen, so.
> Das ist eben keine Garagenfirma, die mal eben ein halbes Jahr Aufschub geben kann um bestimmte, im vorhinein geplante Mechaniken zu entfernen oder komplett ab zu ändern.
> 
> Je größer die Firma ist, desto weniger Platz ist für spontanes Handeln oder Änderungen. Es muss so gut wie möglich nach Plan laufen. Tut es das nicht, greift die bereits geschaltete Werbung nicht, usw.. Dann läuft ganz schnell alles aus dem Ruder und das über Jahre geplante und geförderte Projekt kostet die Firma jede Menge Geld.



Ja und nein. Aber auch die großen Firmen, sollten in der Lage sein, gerade auf Grund ihrer Erfahrung, solchne Projekte besser zuplanen und vorallem realistischer einschätzen können, in welcher Phase des Projekts noch Notfallzeit eingeplant werden muß und vorallem zeigt das, das EA ein verdammt schlechte Notfallplanung hat. Klar Zeit ist Geld, aber das ist kein Grund, den Fahrplan so eng zustecken, das unfertige Produkte auf den Markt kommen, weil der Planung des Projektes Fehler gemacht wurden.

Ich tippe darauf, das die Kommunikation intern nicht gut funktioniert und die Abteilungen, viel zu starr aufgestellt sind, so das man nicht flexibel genug auf Probleme reagieren kann.


----------



## TwilightSinger (9. März 2015)

Liegen die Defizite nicht eher auf der Seite des Entwicklerstudios?
EA „bestellt“ ein Spiel mit bestimmten Eckdaten inklusive Übergabetermin. Die Entwickler schwören alle Punkte einzuhalten und EA überweist einen festgelegten Betrag. Wenn das Studio nicht richtig planen kann, dann hat doch EA kein Kommunikationsproblem.


----------



## HanFred (9. März 2015)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Liegen die Defizite nicht eher auf der Seite des Entwicklerstudios?
> EA „bestellt“ ein Spiel mit bestimmten Eckdaten inklusive Übergabetermin. Die Entwickler schwören alle Punkte einzuhalten und EA überweist einen festgelegten Betrag. Wenn das Studio nicht richtig planen kann, dann hat doch EA kein Kommunikationsproblem.


Ein grosser Publisher muss allerdings zusehen, dass möglichst günstig produziert wird. D.h. es wird vermutlich schon etwas Druck bzgl. Termin und Budget gemacht. Dass viele Kreative nicht gut planen und haushalten können, kriegt man andererseits auch immer wieder mit. Das Phänomen, dass Auftragnehmer oft nicht ehrlich kommunizieren, weil sie die Angst vor der Reaktion haben, ist auch existent.
So gesehen kann es sein, dass die Vorgaben unrealistisch sind. Aber dann liegt es in der Tat am Auftragnehmer, dem Auftraggeber klar zu machen, dass es so einfach nicht möglich ist.


----------



## TwilightSinger (9. März 2015)

Natürlich werden sich Entwickler und „Produzent“ auf bestimmte Meilensteine geeinigt haben und diese im folgenden Berichtsprozess überprüfen.
Vielleicht sollten die Entwickler sich einen Erbsenzähler zulegen und nicht alles in Pizza, Autos und Surfkurse investieren, um dann festzustellen Zitat: der Abgabetermin ist erschreckend nah.


----------

